# HAPPY BIRTHDAY KELLY - 31.10.06



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

HAPPY 28TH BIRTHDAY KELLY

                            

Hope you have a fab day and remember no     (   )

Loads of 
     

Katherine, Richard and Megan

PS had to post this a day early as out and about all day tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Have a brilliant day tomorrow kelly xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

From one Kelly to another....

Happy Birthday Kelly....   

Have a lovely day honey xxxxx

oh ps Happy Halloween too


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh didnt know you was really a  kelly

 *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOOOOOO!!!!*  
*have a lovely day* 

lots of love
kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Happy birthday to you - happy birthday to you - happy birthday dear Kelly - who really is a witchy pooo!

Have a fabulous birthday lovely one and all your dreams are coming true!!!
       

Love
H xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Happy Birthday!!










Love Minkey x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Kelly 
Enjoy your day.


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Have a great day!!!                                         
Lots of love, Claire xxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Happy 
Birthday 
Kelly  ​
   ​
Looby xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Happy Birthday Kelly 
                                  Hope you have had a lovely day! 
                                          xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Awwwwww Thanks girlies !!!!!

Had a lovely day,ate lots of cake(when I wasnt feeling sick)and spent all day woth my loopy family    

Thanks again you lovely lot!!!


Kelly x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Kelly

A bit late but just wanted to say happy birthday for yesterday - sorry you felt ill though.

       

Love Rachel


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Kelly - 
     

So sorry it's late hun...I didn't get chance to log on yesterday.  Hope you had a really fab day...

Loads of love Sarah xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hope you had a fab day & ate for 3!!!  

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

